# Halo 4



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 5, 2012)

The recent remake of Halo CE has revitalised my interest in the franchise, liked H3 but found Reach a little underwhelming, hopefully Halo 4 gets back the Master Chief epicness!



Interesting they're going down the Battlefield and CoD route of upgrading too...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 25, 2012)

Pre-order incentives revealed.














> Today sees the start of pre-order incentives being announced for Halo 4. Although only currently available at the US online store EB Games, the incentive is two skin packs, Arctic Weapon Skin for the returning Battle Rifle, and Forest Armor Skin for the Spartan-IV Hazop variant. Below are the two skins in all their blueprint glory. These skins will be available for use in Infinity Multiplayer.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 30, 2012)

I'm trying hard to resist, but my will is breaking. This is probably going to be a midnight-launch and day-off job for me


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 30, 2012)

Heh don't think I'll be launch buying but buying I will be.


----------



## Crispy (May 30, 2012)

Couldn't give a shit about the multiplayer (although LOL at the CODification).
Will wait for opinions to form on the campaign before I consider buying it. If it doesn't match Bungie's quality, I'm not touching it.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 30, 2012)

Not sure about the CODification either, but looking forwrd to the campaign - kicking ass as the Master Chief.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 30, 2012)

Me too, i play a little online at the beginning mainly because a bunch of mates are obsessed with the game so its a nice non CoD break from B3 but stop the minute you have to buy a map pack to be able to pay,..


----------



## Crispy (Oct 12, 2012)

For those of you with naughty xboxes, this has leaked and people are playing it...


----------



## Sunray (Oct 15, 2012)

That's MS getting ready for another kill off from XBox Live.


----------



## Firky (Oct 15, 2012)

Halo had amazing marketing and viral advertising. 

Can't really say anything else because they've all been shite!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## Yata (Oct 21, 2012)

firky said:


> Halo had amazing marketing and viral advertising.
> 
> Can't really say anything else because they've all been shite!


Yeah I never got Halo at all, tbh it could use some CoDification if you ask me since it does play like Quake with slightly better graphics and much worse controls


----------



## Crispy (Oct 21, 2012)

I feel sorry for you all


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 21, 2012)

Why?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 21, 2012)

Halo hatin fools


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 21, 2012)

Er ok...anyway...the trailer is out, all David Fincher directed 'n all...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 22, 2012)

David Fincher produced, he didn't direct. How I know this I do not know.

Got my day off following the midnight launch booked already. Looks so fucking good


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 22, 2012)

I can't link to youtube at work, but has everyone seen the "Mantis Trailer"? It's a new vehicle, a bit like a Star Wars scout walker, looks like soooooo much fun!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 22, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> David Fincher produced, he didn't direct. How I know this I do not know.
> 
> Got my day off following the midnight launch booked already. Looks so fucking good



You're going to line up for it at midnight?? Good thing this isn't an Apple thread you'd be chased out of town for that kind of behavior!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 22, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> You're going to line up for it at midnight?? Good thing this isn't an Apple thread you'd be chased out of town for that kind of behavior!


 
Yep. I've been to two previous midnight launches, Halo ODST, and Halo Reach. Then I go to a mates where we drink and eat pizza  until we drop. Then have a power nap and play all day. Great fun.

I won't be high-fiving the Gamestation staff though, they're  not the cleanest looking people


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 22, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> Yep. I've been to two previous midnight launches, Halo ODST, and Halo Reach. Then I go to a mates where we drink and eat pizza  until we drop. Then have a power nap and play all day. Great fun.
> 
> I won't be high-fiving the Gamestation staff though, they're  not the cleanest looking people



Sounds great fun! And er agreed about Gamestation staff!


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 1, 2012)

Gamestation always stinks of very strong body odor, puts me off ever going inside the place.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 1, 2012)

Reviews are coming in and it's looking good


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 1, 2012)

Yup!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 1, 2012)

Can't wait. There's a countdown timer on the dash that doesn't help my excitement.

Has anyone been watching Forward Unto Dawn? It's not bad (not great either).

Also, KE, are you on Live now? I sent a friend request to you a few weks ago


----------



## tommers (Nov 1, 2012)

Awkward.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 1, 2012)

I got BF3 on release night. With free pizza from GAME. Then I went home, fired up single player and nearly fell asleep. Not because the game was bad, but I had a very early start that morning and standing around in the cold for five hours fucked me up


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 1, 2012)

I won't be falling asleep for a while that's for sure.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 1, 2012)

I semi-accidentally won tickets to the UK Halo 3 Launch at the IMAX. A man walked around reception in  a Spartan costume, that gangly guy who presented a games TV programme at the time compered, some "celebrities" played the game badly, we got some pep talks from some of the developers and a free copy of the game. Was an ok night out.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 1, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> I won't be falling asleep for a while that's for sure.


 
Red Bull? 

When we had our first proper session, I was so fucking stoned by the end of it. 10 hours straight. And I managed a lamb shish and a whole pizza during


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 1, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> Can't wait. There's a countdown timer on the dash that doesn't help my excitement.
> 
> Has anyone been watching Forward Unto Dawn? It's not bad (not great either).
> 
> Also, KE, are you on Live now? I sent a friend request to you a few weks ago



Koff Koff. Yes technically although no in practice, my fucking broadband won't let me connect for more than a few seconds...and my (cuntfuck idiot) flat mate doesn't see any reason to change "All our other devices are connecting ok so what's the issue?"...


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 6, 2012)

Multiplayer is pretty great so far. Not tried the single player campaign, saving that for later.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 13, 2012)

Just finished it. Could be the best game I've ever played. Fan-fucking-tastic from start to finish. Oh the beautiful sci-fi vistas, the soundtrack, the combat...what an amazing game.

Now for the multiplayer!


----------



## Crispy (Dec 28, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> Just finished it. Could be the best game I've ever played. Fan-fucking-tastic from start to finish. Oh the beautiful sci-fi vistas, the soundtrack, the combat...what an amazing game.


Been playing since 10am and am nearly done with it (first playthrough on Heroic, as is proper) and I can't disagree with any of that. At first I thought the new enemies were boring bullet sponges, but they just force you to be more aggressive. Shame there weren't more three-way battles though.

The graphics are incredible considering the age of the hardware. With a little more resolution and antialiasing, I'd easily believe it was a PC game or on a next gen console. A staggering achievement.

The story is a mountain of trashy nonsense. Maybe it makes sense if you've buried yourself in tie-in books and DVDs for the last 5 years but FUCK THAT. At least the humans can convey meaning with their faces, even if I don't give a shit about them.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 28, 2015)

Anyone got Halo 5?

It's the first one I haven't gone to a midnight launch and taken a day off for. I can't be arsed playing as Locke or whoever he is.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 29, 2015)

Have got an Xbox anymore but wasn't impressed with four...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 30, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Have got an Xbox anymore but wasn't impressed with four...



I really liked Halo 4!

Anyway, being a huge Halo fan I snapped and bought this. I'm not enjoying the Locke/squad bits as I expected. It does improve in later levels apparently.

The multiplayer is fantastic though, which is what Halo is all about anyway. After playing so much Battlefield and Destiny I've become incredibly shit at it though, I was getting seriously pwnd!


----------

